# What is this keyboard?



## dan1 (Oct 10, 2016)

what is the keyboard used in there?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Top: Roland A-88
Bottom: Yamaha KX-88


----------



## dan1 (Oct 10, 2016)

That was quick thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks like Mr. Isham is using something newer now.

http://isham.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/MG_7934.jpg


----------



## jemu999 (Oct 10, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Looks like Mr. Isham is using something newer now.
> 
> http://isham.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/MG_7934.jpg



Thats an M-audio Oxygen 88

http://www.m-audio.com/products/view/oxygen-88


----------



## dan1 (Oct 10, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Looks like Mr. Isham is using something newer now.
> 
> http://isham.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/MG_7934.jpg


my brother owns the same (oxygen 88) and I don't like it at all its so bouncy and you can't play fast it breaks your fingers


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 10, 2016)

M Audio keybed isn't the best but I used the KS88s for years, good enough.
Lots of friends who went from the KS to the Oxy says it's DAW integration is really well thought out.
Their MIDI ideas were well suited for workflow.


----------

